
Unity8: a project that uses Mir - reddotX
https://community.ubuntu.com/t/unity8-a-project-that-uses-mir/7188
======
TomMarius
I thought it's discontinued...? And I was actually a little happy about that,
because why Mir instead of Wayland?

